# Leyra and Ateyo



## Mantis Lady (Aug 22, 2018)

I ordered myself new mantids a few days ago and they arrived healthy and with a good appetite.

It is 1 L6  Parasphendale affinis female and 2 L4 unsexed Hierodula patellifera . They arrived with a box fly pupea. A few hached during the trip and they were soon eaten by the new arrivals and Hunter who didn't had eaten yet today. first could take a picture of the budwing eating a cricket.







I still have to think about a fitting name for her. I like her purplerish eyes.

I need to wait for names for the 2 hierodulas till I know what gender they are. I hope they are a couple. but that I will see when they are growing and I can count the segments.  I hope all of them will grow up to happy healthy adults.

More pics are coming soon


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 22, 2018)

This is a nice pic of her too. She has special eyes?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh nice! Very cute, i love her eyes too.


----------



## River Dane (Aug 22, 2018)

Beautiful mantis, congratulations! Good luck with the new critters.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 23, 2018)

I have decided to call her "Cleopatra" That name came in my mind when I was looking at her


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 23, 2018)

Perfect! I have budwings too, and I just love the colors and patterns on their legs and eyes.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 23, 2018)

Cleopatra, Egyptian Princess! Perfect... The name of one of my favorite heros... 

Fill your postion well little budwing!


----------



## Synapze (Aug 23, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> This is a nice pic of her too. She has special eyes?


She has beautiful eyes. She looks angry. ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 23, 2018)

Cleopatra loves her prey she got today. She isn't let go the leftovers of her dinner  











Mantis1: I couldnt get a clearer picture of it


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 23, 2018)

So pretty!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 23, 2018)

I agree! She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 24, 2018)

I have you not introduced to mantis 2 yet, but here is a pic of it eating some guts (flies didnt hatch yet)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hunger can't wait, even though the food is still raw.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 24, 2018)

Gave it on a toothpick: they grabbed it and ate it.  the cricket fed the 2 little ones


----------



## mantidmomma (Aug 24, 2018)

Cleopatra is beautiful!!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 27, 2018)

See this little budwing enjoying  dubia roach goo.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 28, 2018)

The 2 unsexed Hierodula patellifera﻿ molted this night, I am going to try to see what gender they are. They had both good molts.

Cleo didn't wanted to eat. I hope she is preparing for her molt. Later grabbed she a baby grasshopper. Important is: she is eating


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 28, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> See this little budwing enjoying  dubia roach goo.


Lol. That is adorable!

- Cora Joy


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 31, 2018)

I made a vid a few days ago while Cleo eats. Happy i could remove the tv sound and replace it with piano music:


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 1, 2018)

Mantis 2 is eating good: I could take a picture of her(?)







I think it is a she if I look at her butt:






Maybe someone can confirm it for me  

Mantis1 eat less but have seen it eaten a fruitfly. I have not had a look look to it to see what gender it is.

Cleo didn't eat sadly enough. She had a baby grasshopper with her, but she didn't toutch it. She behaves normally. I hope it is not the sickness. but that came in my mind when she did a threat pose at food. I hope she needs to molt.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 1, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Mantis 2 is eating good: I could take a picture of her(?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so! Sometimes mine do a threat pose too when preparing to molt. Then they might bat at the food, you know? And then I am pretty sure they are going to molt soon. All of mine except Itsy are adults now.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 1, 2018)

I hope yours will be having a long adult life and Itsy a good molt. I hope the same for my 3 mantids too. I lost the others too soon  

I am thinking of a good name for mantis 1 and 2.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

new pics of mantis 1: A mantis that eats makes me happy.  
















Is not clear to see but think it is a male


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah, it looks male to me. this means you have a pair, right!?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> this means you have a pair, right!?


yup, then I have a pair


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Good! I hope both of them make it to adult.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

I hope it too.  I prefer them to die of old age and have had a good life than the sickness. And I want to see them as adults, and maybe breeding them.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

Ateyo and Leyra were looking at each other from their cups.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

I was looking though my pictures and I wanted to share this pic of Cleopatra. I think she was already infected because she was doing threat pose with no need for it. I liked her stripes on her arms. She was beautiful.

She was a short time with me, butI I will never forget this girl.


----------



## River Dane (Sep 5, 2018)

That’s a nice shot of her. Shame that she’s gone... Glad you have that pic to remember her by.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 6, 2018)

She was so beautiful. I'm sorry shes gone too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 6, 2018)

She really was pretty. Your Hierodulas are cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 6, 2018)

it was feeding time and I took a few pics: Focussing on  their faces is hard by phone . Most of them I trow away  because their faces are blurry. These ones are nice.




  Leyra




  Ateyo


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 6, 2018)

Aww! Perfect shots. They are beautiful.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 15, 2018)

Pic of Leyra molting. I couldn't sleep so I was able to see her molt. They prefer to do it at night I think  No molting pics of Ateyo. He did it while I was sleeping. He molted a day later.






I introduced Leyra to a grasshopper. Later that evening she dared to put her mandibles in one?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 15, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> They﻿ prefer﻿ to do it at ﻿﻿night I﻿ ﻿﻿think


Night or early morning seems to be when mine do it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 15, 2018)

Leyra and Atyeo like to do it night.  Most of my mantids did. They don't want to be seen molting  Cochise molting times didn't matter. She molted during day time too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 15, 2018)

It is neat that you could see her molt! In the one picture, the grasshopper almost looks animated!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 16, 2018)

For now Ateyo and Leyra are eating good. They know grasshopper babies are eatable. They take their time to hunt their prey. The grasshoppers are enjoying the salad leaves they get.( sometimes they fight over it) They get later cricket food when the food they came with is almost gone.

The baby roaches are doing fine too and their parents too. So no feeder dead here either. (Dying whitout being eaten)


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 16, 2018)

I was misting my mantids before going to bed and I saw Ateyo's eyes were purple. I like this color of his eyes. But I think it turned darker because it is night time. I took a pic of him:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 17, 2018)

Ooh! Pretty! I love the purple against the green!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 18, 2018)

What instar were they when you got them?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

They were L4 when I bought them. They are L6 now


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> They were L4 when I bought them. They are L6 now


Oh nice! Mine are just now L3...! 

Got them at L2.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

This is a small Hierodula species. this is what the site says they can be:

Female ~ 7 cm
Male ~ 6 cm


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

Here is Ateyo. He is a cute little mantis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 20, 2018)

Aww! I love the little stuffed mantis!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah found it somewhere online? Don't remember how, but I must have it


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 20, 2018)

Well, it is adorable! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 21, 2018)

This is how it looks fully. ? but not so cute as a real mantis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2018)

Cool! I agree, though, live mantids are better!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 25, 2018)

I wanted to share this pic, because I like it.  Ateyo looks cute here.

Ateyo and Leyra are doing fine. Leyra think that the baby grasshoppers are too big.  She was not hunting her grasshopper for 3 days and no molts.I decided to handfeed her so I had to cut one in 2. I had to put the abdomen under leyras mouth and she started to eat. She grabbed the abdomen of the tweezers and she enjoyed her food. And I was happy she had eaten.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 26, 2018)

Aww, Ateyo looks so cute! I am glad Leyra is eating now, and that they both are doing well.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 28, 2018)

A little update:

Leyra molted last night  to L7 and I saw her drying up. I am suspecting Ateyo to molt very soon too. (they will be then big enough to eat the grasshoppers now )






I hope next time she find a higher spot to do her molt.?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 28, 2018)

Congratulations on the molt! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 28, 2018)

Here you can see the size difference between the 2 mantids. Color difference too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 28, 2018)

Wow!   I do see the differences!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 28, 2018)

A friend of mine, didn't see the mantids on this same the pic i showed him. He is not a mantis fan.  , ok is bit blurry because they are in their cups.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 29, 2018)

Lol 

I guess it can be hard to see them if you don't know what you are looking for.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 29, 2018)

I think that that is it, yes  

Here  a freshly molted Leyra


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 30, 2018)

Ateyo finally molted and he had a good molt.

Leyra seems afraid for the little grasshoppers (babies, I ordered) she get to eat. I think I should hand feed her again with jucy roach abdomen tomorrow. My girl needs to eat. (I don't feel like it to give crickets again.

I hope Ateyo will put his mandibles in a grasshopper like a mantis.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 1, 2018)

Congratulations on the molt! I hope Ateyo and Leyra eat!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 1, 2018)

They don't grab their prey, even put smaller grasshoppers with them, maybe that is less scary.  think their junping scare them? their abdomens are so flat, they must eat. handfeeding doen't go well yet. both got some roach abdomen, but they are still flat.?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hmm, can you try some honey on a roach or grasshopper?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 2, 2018)

Hmm, I could try that. Maybe them they will grab it then.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 2, 2018)

Did you try it? Did they eat?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 2, 2018)

Ateyo did eat one on his own, that is good while I was napping.

Leyra will get a grasshopper + with a bit honey later


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 3, 2018)

I did put a bit honey/ water on a roach an Leyra is eating it at the moment. her abdomen looks nicely filled now. Maybe the sweetness gave an extra dimension on the roach.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 3, 2018)

Good! I am glad they are eating!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 4, 2018)

yup, Ateyo had anice breakfast: freshly molted grasshopper.






Leyra here eating her dubia.






This was Ateyo a day for his molt: he didn't wanted to eat. But instead of scary, he looks cute


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 4, 2018)

Aww, so cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 7, 2018)

They both are eating good now. Leyra hunted even the grasshoppers in their box: her eyes glued to the lid of the box.  But she can't grab her prey and she had already one grasshopper today. But she can practise hunting,


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aww, Lol 

She looks like Cochise

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah, Cochise liked to do that too,  Ateyo did't care much about the grasshopper box  I was cleaning their cups and had to park them somewhere.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, I guess she was hungry, even though she is fat! That is an aggressive species.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 8, 2018)

Tomorrow she will be fed depending on how her abdomen is.? she mustn't get too fat.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2018)

She is really pretty.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 9, 2018)

Leyra got for the first time exploring time:






She liked it clearly.?Tonight it will be Ateyos turn.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Yay! Leyra looks like she is having fun!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 9, 2018)

Ateyo has his out time on my desk. He hesitated before he start climbing up, then down and he found stuffed Yoda and mantis and climbed unto them:







Then he climbed on the face of stuffed mantis and at the moment of writing this post, Ateyo still sits there?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 10, 2018)

Aww, so cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 10, 2018)

Leyra is enjoying her first mealworm. I removed the head so the worm couln't bite her. I remember someone told that mealworms can hurt a mantis.






I wanted to give Ateyo his worm, before I could even give the worm, the worm ate the head of previous worm.  I saw that the worms has big mandiles for their tiny heads.

Ateyo is enjoying his worm now. I have the idea they like the taste of the worms.  Handfeeding them was no problem at all.


----------

